# The Nutcracker for piano



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

(She did many more parts of the ballet on piano, look at her channel)
Quite an interesting twist, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## mbhaub

Excellent and in the composer's own arrangement! It's insanely difficult to play. Bravo to the pianist.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

mbhaub said:


> Excellent and in the composer's own arrangement! It's insanely difficult to play. Bravo to the pianist.


Lisitsa has also done Beethoven's hardest sonata, she's really good at it!




No notes over there? Did she really memorize it? Plain awesome!


----------

